# 2012 Ohio Central Basin Steelhead Expo



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

The Ohio Central Basin Steelheaders presents the 19th Annual Steelhead Expo on SAt. Oct. 6th from 9AM to 5PM at the Rocky River Nature Center in Cleveland Metroparks. There will be speakers all day long, on stream demonstrations, tackle vendors fly tiers, and a huge raffle at the end of the day. Last year the attendance was between 900- and 1000 people. For more info go to ohiosteelheaders.com


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. Hopefully I can make it up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

lets bump it


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

lets move this up


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Is this a big show?


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

There will be 5 or six tackle vendors several fly tiers and numerous speakers on steelhead. At the end of the day there will be a raffle with over $2,000.00 of prizes. Last year there were between 900 - 1000 attendees. For more info please go to ohiosteelheaders.com and you will find the list of speakers and their topics.


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Lets bump it


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Just an update. We had over 1,200 people come through the doors for the Expo. I would like to thank all who attended. I also would like to thanke the exhibitors and donors who helped make this a success again this year.


----------

